# Smoked Whole Duck with Turkey Gizzards



## thoseguys26 (Jul 29, 2013)

I grew up eating duck and goose my whole life and this is the first smoke I've done with duck.  I haven't been out duck hunting since moving to CO so this is a little embarrassing but I bought a duck at the store.

The duck is in a brine in the fridge and tomorrow it'll get some smoke.

The brine includes:

brown sugar

Hungarian paprika

kosher salt

rosemary

black pepper

red pepper flakes

cider vinegar

water

Tomorrow I'll remove it from the brine and pat it dry and sit it in the fridge for a few hours to dry to skin a bit.

I'll rub the skin with an herb butter mix on top and underneath the skin. I plan on stuffing the cavity with onion, lemon, fresh herbs, and a handful of turkey gizzards I have on stock. I love me some gizzards!

I'll update this post with details as it progresses.













Picture 19.png



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 29, 2013






TIME FOR A SWIM!













Picture 20.png



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 29, 2013


----------



## foamheart (Jul 29, 2013)

<in my best Ray Stevens voice> "Quick Ethyl get the camera, its doing the back stroke!"


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2013)

Since you plan to add the Gizzards, make sure the Gizzards and the stuff in the cavity in general reach an IT of 165*F. Your Duck will be very well done but the fat and brine should help keep the meat from getting too dry...JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 29, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Since you plan to add the Gizzards, make sure the Gizzards and the stuff in the cavity in general reach an IT of 165*F. Your Duck will be very well done but the fat and brine should help keep the meat from getting too dry...JJ


Thanks JJ, after thinking about the cook again, I've decided to smoke the gizzards on my Q-Matz and have them as apetizers. Stuffing them would take too long and risk drying out the meat like you said.

If I'm going to rub the skin with some honey, should I wait until the last hour of cooking so I don't burn the honey?


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2013)

YEP...Honey has a caramelization point in the low 200*F range so it will burn more easily than other Sugar that can take 300*F...JJ


----------



## redneck69 (Jul 30, 2013)

A few ideas for ya..i didn't brine these..but did them 3 different ways

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135486/some-duck-for-a-buddy#post_926440


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 30, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> YEP...Honey has a caramelization point in the low 200*F range so it will burn more easily than other Sugar that can take 300*F...JJ


That sounds right. Thanks! So far I did one hour at 260° to tighten it up and now it's down to 220°. I'm about to add some honey!


redneck69 said:


> A few ideas for ya..i didn't brine these..but did them 3 different ways
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/135486/some-duck-for-a-buddy#post_926440


Killer post and good looking ducks!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 30, 2013)

Out of the brine, dried overnight in the fridge.

Rubbed butter under the skin and on top. Seasoned with S & P, rosemary and garlic powder on the duck and gizzards. I added a little EVOO & honey (home harvested :) ) to the gizzards before seasoning.

Threw a few carrots, celery & lemon wedge in the cavity of the duck, becuase, well that's what was in the fridge!













Screen Shot 2013-07-30 at 6.43.20 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 30, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-30 at 6.43.37 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 30, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-30 at 6.44.04 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 30, 2013


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 30, 2013)

Do you like gizzards? If so, try these! Go heavy on the  honey or maple syrup. Killer!













Screen Shot 2013-07-30 at 8.41.14 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 30, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice! I had Gizzards for the first time a few months ago. I simmered them in Chix Stock and Veggies until tender then Floured and deep fried until crisp. Was outstanding! Those look good...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking good so far! Might have to get Rock to bring home a couple whole ducks and geese this fall. Can't wait to see the final!


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice! I had Gizzards for the first time a few months ago. I simmered them in Chix Stock and Veggies until tender then Floured and deep fried until crisp. Was outstanding! Those look good...JJ


JJ -That's the way I make them all the time


----------



## foamheart (Jul 30, 2013)

Don't you laugh at those folks that are persnickity eaters? Eeeeewwwwww....... you eat that? Gross!  ROFLMAO!

I love gizzards. But can't ever find the turkey gizzards anymore like there used to be around the holidays. Smoke 'em flour 'em and smother 'em with onions and taters, little milk gravy, and a biscuit......

Uncle used to say I was happier with the bait than the fish.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 31, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice! I had Gizzards for the first time a few months ago. I simmered them in Chix Stock and Veggies until tender then Floured and deep fried until crisp. Was outstanding! Those look good...JJ


Deep fried gizzards & hearts are really good.


Foamheart said:


> Don't you laugh at those folks that are persnickity eaters? Eeeeewwwwww....... you eat that? Gross!  ROFLMAO!
> 
> I love gizzards. But can't ever find the turkey gizzards anymore like there used to be around the holidays. Smoke 'em flour 'em and smother 'em with onions and taters, little milk gravy, and a biscuit......
> 
> Uncle used to say I was happier with the bait than the fish.


That sounds like my new comfort food favorite!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 31, 2013)

The Duck was wonderful. Cold duck sandwiches the next day were delicious!!

The meat was super juicy, skin was good and crisp (thanks to the honey), and the flavor of the meat was perfect. It was savory & sweet with hints of lemon & honey..

Enjoy the pics!













Screen Shot 2013-07-31 at 1.48.29 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-31 at 1.49.15 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-31 at 1.50.22 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-31 at 1.48.59 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-31 at 1.49.47 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-31 at 1.50.55 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2013


















Screen Shot 2013-07-31 at 1.50.42 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 31, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2013)

Tasty looking bird!


----------



## chef willie (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks great.....been thinking about duck but more Chinese style for a buddy to enjoy. Glad it worked out....Willie


----------



## foamheart (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks pretty good. is that rosemary?


----------

